# New to site



## woodsstalker

I recently moved to my new homestead and one of the first critters I intend to get will be chickens. I ordered day old chicks from McMurray which should be here around the first part of May. Following that with rabbits and, in the spring, a couple of milk goats. 

Chickens really are not new to me as we had them the whole time I was growing up on a dairy farm in Michigan. But, when I left the farm to go into the Army I promised myself I would never get back into farming. However, I do not consider myself a farmer now, merely a self sustaining homesteader! 

Anyway, I joined this site a few weeks ago and recently received an e-mail telling me I had not visit for awhile and to please do so.....so here it is! LOL

I am excited about my new homestead - I have 16 secluded acres with a 4 bedroom house sitting on a full basement. There is also a good sized barn on the place which I am re utilizing the existing stalls. Two will be turned into a chicken coop, two into rabbit area, one into a work/assembly area in which I will use for assembling bee hives (I already have 3), rabbit cages, etc, there is one additional stall which I have not decided a use for yet. But there is also a tool storage room and a small room which I intend to turn into an office.

But, anyway, as I said before I am excited about the place and am happy to share my excitement and developments.


----------



## Apyl

Hello and Welcome.  Someday I will get a couple dairy goats. I built the pen then one thing after another stopped me from getting them. Oh well, at least the pen is ready lol. I also have my flock for the sustainability of them. No rabbits though, my oldest daughter is allergic.


----------



## 7chicks

Sounds like a wonderful place you have!!! I am truly envious! What kind of chicks are you getting?


----------



## woodsstalker

Thanks, guys, for the welcome. First, I decided to go with the Dominique's for several reasons. But the main reason being that I was hoping to go with a chicken that still had the broody factor bred ins as I wanted a chicken that I could reproduce my own flock rather than having to buy new chicks from the hatchery every few years or invest in an incubator. 

I have been an organic gardener for the vast majority of my adult life and do a lot of home canning. I have often dreamed of having critters but for one reason or another that dream never materialized. But, now. with 16 acres I should be able to have all the critters I have dreamed of. 

About 30 years ago I did have rabbits for a couple of years but due to my work and having to move around a lot was forced to sell them off along with a few bee hives I had acquired. 

I am really looking forward to this next adventure.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Hello and welcome! Your place sounds amazing. Going to post some photos?


----------



## MamaHen

Wow, 16 acres I'm jealous! Have fun! I run my little homestead on a 1/4 acre with a wonderful home and 1600 sq ft garden. I love canning and I too am embarking on the chicken dream! Keep us posted on everything! The more the merrier!


----------



## chickflick

Welcome to the site!! Are you back in Michigan?


----------



## woodsstalker

First, currently in North Carolina. Tho at one time, many years ago, I lived in Chuiak (?) Alaska!! (For that Eagle River fan up there!!) I lived there for the Good Friday Earthquake if you remember your history!

When I get things up and running and the initial work completed I will post photos. When I first moved in there was a lot of cleaning up (I hired a local teenage to pick up trash in the year and surrounding fields which took him all day!) But the place is looking good now. Got the barn cleaned out and starting the enclosures for the chickens and rabbits. The next 30 days gonna see some major renovations around here - tho I have yet to do any organizing in the house. Boxes stacked everywhere - but the critters come first. 

When all completed if anyone would like to stop by you would be more than welcome.


----------



## mpgo4th

I'm jealous of the bee hives. I've always thought bee keeping would be great but my wife is scared to death of any bees. She would freak out if I brought them here. I used to work with an old man who was pretty much self sustained. He grew a 2 acre garden and canned every year, raised bees and made honey, hunted and filled the freezer with meat every season and even grew his own mushrooms. He flipped out when I told him what my family spends at the store on food. His wife and her 4 sisters still slaughter hogs every year and make their own scraple and lard for cooking. Man I miss his honey every September.

Oh and I forgot about her homemade apple butter!!! Man this post has got me hungry.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

woodsstalker said:


> First, currently in North Carolina. Tho at one time, many years ago, I lived in Chuiak (?) Alaska!! (For that Eagle River fan up there!!) I lived there for the Good Friday Earthquake if you remember your history!
> 
> When I get things up and running and the initial work completed I will post photos. When I first moved in there was a lot of cleaning up (I hired a local teenage to pick up trash in the year and surrounding fields which took him all day!) But the place is looking good now. Got the barn cleaned out and starting the enclosures for the chickens and rabbits. The next 30 days gonna see some major renovations around here - tho I have yet to do any organizing in the house. Boxes stacked everywhere - but the critters come first.
> 
> When all completed if anyone would like to stop by you would be more than welcome.


Chugiak? Right next door


----------



## freddao

Welcome to the ChickenForum! I too am in the great Tarheel state. Randolph county to be exact. 
Hang around here awhile, the folks are just great!


----------



## woodsstalker

That's my goal mphg4th. Getting closer every month. I have been an organic gardener for well over 30 years. Taught myself how to home cane along the way.

Yep, Kah -- passed thru Eagle River on the way to work in the morn and again at night on way home. Indescribably beautiful scenery! The Chugiak Mountains - beautiful. I worked at the First National Bank of Anchorage at 4th and G Street. My wife worked at the Matnuska (?) Bank.

Provided I did everything right and the photos download - the rabbit area, I have just completed the stud walls but have not yet installed the sheeting. I have some metal roofing sheets laying around which I will be putting up for the sheeting because they are durable, easy to clean and strange critters will not be able to gnaw through them.The chicken area has just been cleaned out and I have not started the walls yet. My house sits way back off the road on top of a hill. The barn is about 50 ft wide and 80 ft. long. 
http://www.chickenforum.com/members/mpgo4th


----------



## woodsstalker

Yipes!! I did something right!! Ok, the photo above shows two of the three bee hives.

The chicken area will also have the metal roofing sheets. When finished there will be a platform to enable the chickens to get to the top of the block where there will be a small door allowing them access to the outside fenced in yard. After they get acclimated to the area and know where home is at night I will start leaving a gate open in the mornings to allow them to roam freely.

A plumber will be in next week to run some water lines to frost free yard hydrants at both goat pastures, both garden areas and one in the barn.

The barn already has two 30 amp breakers providing elect. from the house.


----------



## woodsstalker

freddao said:


> Welcome to the ChickenForum! I too am in the great Tarheel state. Randolph county to be exact.
> Hang around here awhile, the folks are just great!


We are neighbors then - Stanley County.


----------



## woodsstalker

Do we have any other members on this forum from Stanley County, or the surrounding counties of Randolph, Rowan, Montgomery or Anson?? Just curious.


----------



## freddao

None that I have met. You and I are the only ones that I know of from NC.


----------



## woodsstalker

That's curious seeing as how there are so many people in the area that have chickens.
Do you keep any critters other than chickens?


----------



## freddao

2 kids and a schnauzer. LOL

I hope to have more someday. I've thought about goats.


----------



## woodsstalker

What? Kids or schnauzers? LOL

I have 3 bee hives; my chicks will be here next week. The rabbits in a couple of weeks. This winter I plan to fence in some pasturage for a couple of dairy goats. Other than that, 2 large garden areas. 

Just recently got this place on which I hope to continue my pursuit of a self sustaining homestead.


----------



## dademoss

Welcome to the Forum! Inlaws live in Hampstead, on the coast, so we make a trip to NC once a year or more. Maybe one of these days we will find a spot there to retire to


----------



## freddao

More critters, I ment! Lol 

We always grow a garden each year and I love it.


----------



## JudyLandauer

woodsstalker said:


> First, currently in North Carolina. Tho at one time, many years ago, I lived in Chuiak (?) Alaska!! (For that Eagle River fan up there!!) I lived there for the Good Friday Earthquake if you remember your history!
> 
> When I get things up and running and the initial work completed I will post photos. When I first moved in there was a lot of cleaning up (I hired a local teenage to pick up trash in the year and surrounding fields which took him all day!) But the place is looking good now. Got the barn cleaned out and starting the enclosures for the chickens and rabbits. The next 30 days gonna see some major renovations around here - tho I have yet to do any organizing in the house. Boxes stacked everywhere - but the critters come first.
> 
> When all completed if anyone would like to stop by you would be more than welcome.


Woodstalker, I was in the Alaskan Good Friday eartquake, too. Small world! Dad homesteaded up there. Since we moved to the lower forty-eight I haven't met many people who were there at that time. Welcome to forum!


----------



## MichiganJay

I am in Gaylord Michigan now, welcome to the forum. Your homestead sounds amazing


----------



## AdamA

Welcome!! Is goats milk better than cows milk or kind of the same? Just curious I had considered raising one myself.


----------



## treesy

Goats milk is loads better for you than cows it's really good for the skin and don't have as much acid in it. My dad had it now to help his skin condition.


----------



## woodsstalker

JudyLandauer said:


> Woodstalker, I was in the Alaskan Good Friday eartquake, too. Small world! Dad homesteaded up there. Since we moved to the lower forty-eight I haven't met many people who were there at that time. Welcome to forum!


Thanks Judy. Even tho it's been almost 50 years (!) since the earthquake, I still remember it as if if were yesterday. I was in the Army at the time stationed at Ft. Richardson, standing in front of a mirror shaving in preparation for an evening on the town. At first it was a mere rumbling and my first thought, actually a comment to my buddy standing next to me, was that there must have been a tank crawling along outside. Then, just as I had made that comment the building started trembling, light globes fell from the ceiling, the mirror in front of me fell off the wall and the block wall separating the latrine from the squad bay fell over. About that time I figured I had better vacate the building.

On the way to the stairwell a black guy, Corporal Bell was yelling to everyone to walk out in orderly fashion and not to run, etc. Then the building REALLY started to tremble, a loud noise surrounded us. Corporal Bell passed on on the 2nd floor! (We had been on the 3rd floor.

Running outside I thought the best thing to do was head for an open area which happened to be a parking lot not far from the barracks building. Reaching that destination, which the wind had swept clear of snow leaving a thin layer of ice, I noticed cracks running off in different directions. So I stood thee wondering if and top where I was going to have to jump, to escape the ground opening up under me.

Glancing around me I noticed utility poles flopping back and forth and 40 ton tanks bouncing across the ground like rubber balls.

Truly an event one does not forget. Later our unit was sent into Anchorage to provide security against looters, etc.

Anyway, I'm sure we all have our memories of the event. I would share more memories but a neighbor just stopped by and needs me to lend him a hand for a bit. Perhaps more another time.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

woodsstalker said:


> Thanks Judy. Even tho it's been almost 50 years (!) since the earthquake, I still remember it as if if were yesterday. I was in the Army at the time stationed at Ft. Richardson, standing in front of a mirror shaving in preparation for an evening on the town. At first it was a mere rumbling and my first thought, actually a comment to my buddy standing next to me, was that there must have been a tank crawling along outside. Then, just as I had made that comment the building started trembling, light globes fell from the ceiling, the mirror in front of me fell off the wall and the block wall separating the latrine from the squad bay fell over. About that time I figured I had better vacate the building.
> 
> On the way to the stairwell a black guy, Corporal Bell was yelling to everyone to walk out in orderly fashion and not to run, etc. Then the building REALLY started to tremble, a loud noise surrounded us. Corporal Bell passed on on the 2nd floor! (We had been on the 3rd floor.
> 
> Running outside I thought the best thing to do was head for an open area which happened to be a parking lot not far from the barracks building. Reaching that destination, which the wind had swept clear of snow leaving a thin layer of ice, I noticed cracks running off in different directions. So I stood thee wondering if and top where I was going to have to jump, to escape the ground opening up under me.
> 
> Glancing around me I noticed utility poles flopping back and forth and 40 ton tanks bouncing across the ground like rubber balls.
> 
> Truly an event one does not forget. Later our unit was sent into Anchorage to provide security against looters, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure we all have our memories of the event. I would share more memories but a neighbor just stopped by and needs me to lend him a hand for a bit. Perhaps more another time.


Wow, awesome story. I love hearing stories about 'the big one'. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JudyLandauer

Woodstalker &Kahiltna: If permissable, then, I would share my Great Alaskan Earthquake story. I was five at the time, and my dad had built a homestead house on the outskirts of Anchorage for the family. (He worked at Elemendorf Airforce Base) . We had no neighbors at all. We were quite isolated. The house was built on a soild hill but was surrounded by miles of spruce trees growing in muskeg bogs. You could see forever from the vantage point of the hill. The radio announcer had been warning people of a pending Big earthquake so dad had hung a plumb bob down over moms dryer and drawn concentric circles around where the point was so that we might have some warning before it struck as there should be some preliminary tremors. My brother and I were watching Fireball XL5, (A puppet show) on TV when we first felt them. Dad looked out the front door and saw the shock waves approaching the house. The waves were throwing the spruce trees back and forth; the tops of the trees would slap the ground and then be thrown over to the other side to slap the ground again. He could see them coming up to the house and he grabbed my brother. All at once it hit and everything in moms kitchen cabinets was thrown out onto the floor. The refrigerator started dancing around, and everything that was in it was being thrown out. Everything was shaking and it was hard to stand up. There was a man with us who had come over to wait out the quake with us. He grabbed me and mom grabbed my sister and we all made for the car, where we stayed till it was over. We listened to the car radio as the announcer relayed as much play-by-play information as he could until the radio station lost power and went dead. Afterward the Red Cross came around to see if we needed any help but we were pretty self sufficient, and even though the house was thrown off it's foundation, no one got hurt, so they left us with some water purification tablets and went on. Later we went into Anchorage to see what was left. Among all the devastation was a building that had fallen into a sink hole. It had a sign on it that read "I knew it was hard to make a living in Alaska, but I didn't think I'd go into the hole THIS far!". Alaskans are a tough breed.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I was reading this and my husband was asking me what I was reading about now. He was really surprised when I told him it was about the big quake, on the chicken forum. Awesome stories.


----------



## woodsstalker

The building you refer to that sunk had to have been the Denali Theater Judy. As with all the old fashioned theaters of the time, the Denali had a marque in front out over the side walk. After the quake, the building had sunk and the marque was sitting flat on the side walk, as if it were holding the building up from going down any further. The entire north side of 4th St (Ave. ?) was destroyed. But what really caused consternation among us GI's was the total destruction of our favorite bar!! I used to have photos of the damage including buckled sidewalks, the collapsed back wall of the new Sears building and others but due to my having to move around a lot following my work they have been lost.

Our unit, indeed as did most of Ft. Richardson, was called into Anchorage and other towns and cities to provide security to various houses and business structures against looters, etc. One day (I say day, but it was still dark, as you can vouch for, till after 10 am) I was stationed at a cross road across from the house owned by Lowell Thomas Jr when a rather violent aftershock came thru and I witnessed the house sliding off into Turnigan Arm. I have to admit that was an unnerving experience. Another day we were guarding a bunch of ware houses, one of which contained boxes and boxes of cigarettes. The side of the building was fallen over and these boxes of cigarettes were exposed to the elements. One of the guys working at the warehouse told us that we might as well help ourselves as the cigs were ruined anyway - which we did!

A few days after the quake I had the opportunity of taking a helicopter ride over to King Salmon, during which I witnessed the most impressive sight of the entire incident. The fault line had left a depression along it's route, as if someone had dug a ditch that stretched for miles. 

But for days afterward, perhaps two weeks, we experienced tremors every day, sometimes several during the day. We slept in our clothes so that when a tremer passed thru, it was just a matter of jumping up and running for the stairwell. For the first few days we ate mostly cold cuts or C-Rations.

It was an experience. Almost as bad as my three years in Viet Nam - but not quite. As registered on the old scale, the quake was recorded as 8.5 but on the new scale it is listed as having been a 9.5.


----------



## woodsstalker

Adama - goat milk took some getting used to but I think that was mostly mental. Tho raised on fresh cow milk while living on the farm, when I went into the Army I was introduced to pasteurized, homogenized with Vit. D added "milk", which I had accepted during most of my adult life. So, there developed a stigma in my mind about the off taste of goat milk. Plus, going from the store bought chalk water that is sold as milk to a raw milk had to be accepted as well. But, with the knowledge regarding raw goat milk being so much better for the human body, I stuck to it and now cannot drink the store bought stuff.


----------

